# Unmolding a cake



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, everyone!! I have a question. I'm baking a cake for my baby's 1st birthday in this #1 cake pan I just got. It came with a booklet with instructions that I should either use shortening and flour or PAM before putting the batter in the pan. I did a test cake two days ago, and used PAM. After the cake came out of the oven, I waited 10min and then put a cooling rack on top of the cake and flip both over, lifted the pan, and...only half of the cake came off!! 
I'm sure I put enough PAM (actually, I thought I had overdone it), so I don't know what I did wrong. Should I have waited longer for the cake to cool in the pan before trying to unmold it? Should I use shortening and flour (they specifically say not to use butter, I don't know why)? Could I use parchment paper in the bottom? I'm planning to frost it, so I guess I don't really care how it looks, because I'm going to cover it.
While I'm here, I also wanted to ask another question. It seems to me the cake was too dense, and the next day the cake was getting tough (today I had to dunk it in milk for it to be of a nice consistency -flavor is perfect, though-)...could it be because it has a lot of flour? (3c to 6 eggs). Or because it was a long time in the oven? (1h15min).
I really really appreciate ANY comment you can make. My baby's birthday is on Saturday, and because of the consistency of the cake, I plan to bake it on Friday night. I'm kind of getting desperate! But I want to bake his first cake!
Thank you!!


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry I can't address your other issue, but I've personally had better luck using a fat and a dusting of flour than using PAM.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I've used Pam without dire consequences, so I'm not sure it was the Pam. But I always use parchment paper, too. Was it the bottom of the cake that stuck to the pan, or was it stuck on the sides of the pan? Did you run a knife around the sides of the pan before you tried to remove the cake?

We can't comment on the consistency of your cake unless you tell us more about it.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Rocio

When you say you read the booklet.. I assume you are using one of those Wilton type character pans.. The time you baked it doesn't seem right. Unless you're baking a larger cake.. you shouldn't have to bake for more than 25 to 35 minutes @ 350F.

For greasing the pan.. well I have used PAM and solid shortning.. I prefer the shortning to the PAM, unless you're using a non-stick pan.. then there shouldn't be an issue.

The dense cake may be from overbeating.. which creates gluten.. thus a heavier cake. Try to keep beating at a max of 2 1/2 to 3 minutes. And if you can use cake flour instead of all-purpose.. even better.

Hope that helps. 
Rob


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

thank you all so much for your answers!!!

I've also used butter and flour before with my pans...but since the instructions forbid butter, and I didn't have shortening, I tried the PAM.

The bottom of the cake was the one stuck, yes...the sides seemed to be completely loose...that's why later I thought I may have needed more cooling time before unmolding.

So, more into the consistency of the cake: I've made cakes before that seemed a little more moist and with bigger holes or space in the cake itself. I'm not sure how to describe it. The first day this cake was really good, a little dense, as I said, but it didn't bother me. I should say that the part that raised from the cake, which I cut out to make it flat, was really crunchy (deliciously crunchy, but I don't know if it should be like that). It didn't crumble too much, and it seemed to me like a pound cake you can buy at the stores, not bad, but not the way I like it. Two days after, it's kind of stiff! I don't know if it's the season (with the heat on, the dry air and such) or if I used too much flour. The ingredients call for 3c of flour, 6 eggs and 1.5c of milk.

Yes, it's a Wilton pan!! Are you serious with the baking time?? It is kind of a large pan...I think around 15in long. I actually timed 45min, and when I checked it, it was nice golden and risen, but when I stuck a toothpick it was completely undone in the inside. So much that it actually wiggled when I moved it!!! Since it was already golden, I had to lower my oven to 300-325 until it was done (25min).
Yes...I may have overbeaten....but then...it's a lot of flour and milk to mix all in!!! Is there a solution for that? Should I try to fold ingredients in instead of mixing?

I guess you can say that I can't bake at all. I'd never done this big of a cake. I usually do the same recipe but half the amounts, and in my little oven, so everything is easy and never breaks or anything. This only happens when I need to make a cake that will go out to public light!!! :lol:

thank you for all the help, and if you want to add something else, please do so!!! I'm so grateful for all your comments!!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a product, I think it's called "Baker's Helper", and maybe PAM makes something similar, that is a spray with the flour in it. It is specifically for prepping cake and muffin pans. I've used it many times, with wonderful results. I do think that for the size cake you are describing, your cooling times needs to be a little longer...probably 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

The holes in the cake you are referring to is called "tunneling" and the usually happens when the batter is overmixed. Be sure you are not overfilling the pan, that will have an effect on not only how long it takes to bake, but also how it bakes, if the edges are getting overdone before the center is done. Check your booklet, the wilton pans are designed to use a certain amount of batter, they usually state the correct amount of batter to use. 

The wonderful sweet crunchy crust is the sugar in the batter carmelizing and while that is great for snacking it does indicate that you are using a denser batter more like a pound cake and that will slow your baking time down too. I have used the bakers secret pan spray, but still prefer to use shortening and flour. (old school, but it always seems to work):smiles:

Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## pua.melia409 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds to me like you should have just let it cool longer, try about 20 minutes or until yo ucan touch the pan with bare hands. Hope your baby's birthday turns out perfect!


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

thank you, thank you! 
Today is the day. I'm baking the cake tonight. Wish me luck! I'll update you on how it turned out afterwards.
Kind of nervous here!!!!


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

When I learned that PAM and other spray "shortenings" will build up on pans and eventually ruin them I started making my own "cake release" mixture that has yet to fail me...1 part each flour and a neutral flavored oil (I use canola). Combine with a wisk and give it a good stir each time you use it. Keeps for a good 6 months in a cool, dry place. It doesn't hurt to use a parchment lining, either. If you are sure the cake is done all the way thru, then I suspect you are trying to unmold too soon. A hot cake (especially one with air tunnels from overmixing) will crack every time. Good news is...slap some frosting on to glue back together...everyone likes extra icing (mix in a bit of jam and call it filling).


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Be sure to check your oven temp, too, to make sure it's running at the correct temperature. I'm thinking if the cake had to go that much longer, your oven may be off. 

Also, re your comments about mixing in all the flour and milk. Is the recipe the basic 'cream butter and sugar', then add the rest of the ingredients? If so, you can add the milk and flour alternately, about 1/2 cup at a time. I keep one hand on the 'on' switch on my mixer as I'm adding liquid and dry - and just 'buzz' it on the lowest speed, just til it's mixed; then add the next 1/2 cup, etc. Hope that made sense.


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, I do think my oven is off...but I think it's higher than it says (I've burned some stuff for not checking, although they were supposed to be at the right temperature).
I'll keep an eye on this, anyway.

Yes, it's the basic recipe you mention. I alternate between the milk and flour, but I was doing it adding a little bit at a time. Maybe that's why I overbeat my cakes!!! I'll do it with 1/2 a cup every time. 

Thank you and everybody for the comments. I'll do my best to follow all instructions and recomendations!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

If your oven is heating hotter than the setting, it would be a good idea to get an oven thermometer, and adjust your setting to get a true reading. The oven being too hot would certainly account for the cake appearing to be done on the outside, but still raw in the middle. I bought an oven thermometer, just to check my oven, and found that it typically runs a little hotter than the setting. I know the thermostat can be recalibrated to be more accurate, but we're 60 miles from the nearest repair tech. I'm not about to pay a trip fee, plus the basic service fee when I can just as easily use the thermometer and "guesstimate" the setting. 

I'm anxious to know how the cake turned out.


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, everyone!!! I´m just dropping by to tell you that the cake was a success!!! I buttered and floured my pan, mixed just until everything was combined and let the pan cool for more than an hour (I was busy doing things, so I actually forgot it). It came out extremely easy, with just a tiny corner that got stuck, but it was ok, because the frosting (which was delicious) covered everything. I like the cake a lot, and my guests were really happy with it.
THANK YOU for all the comments and suggestions!!!!


----------

